# عاجل جداً نتائج المسابقة المعمارية تعلن اليوم



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_​​(قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم)​صدق الله العظيم​​إخواني أعضاء ملتقي المهندسين العرب.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،

يَسُرني أن أُرَحٍِبَ بكُم أجمل ترحيب في هذا اليوم 22 سبتمبر 2008م حيث سيتم الأعلان عن أسماء الفائزين في المسابقة المعمارية لتصميم المسقط الأفقي للدور السكني المتكرر للمشروع السكني التجاري ( بيت جبرين). 

وبهذه المناسبة يسُرني أن أتقُدم بجزيل الشكر والأمتنان إلى إدارة الملتقي وكافة المشرفين وأخص بالذكر هنا الأستاذ مهاجر (المشرف العام) على مساندته لهذه المسابقة منذ البداية كذلك أود أن أعبر عن شكري العميق للدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان على جهوده وأشرافه لهذه المسابقة منذ أن كانت مجرد فكرة.

 ولا يفوتنُي هنا أن أشيدَ بالجهودِِ المخلصةِ للجنة التحكيم في في وضع المعايير وتقيم تصاميم المتسابقين بصور مهنية وعادلة وهم الدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان والدكتور فيصل الشريف والمهندس/ وليد محمد كما لا يفوتنُي أن أتوجُه بالشكْر الجزيل الى جميع المشاركين في المسابقة على أعمالهم المميزة والتي تستحق كل التقدير والأحترام. 

وختاماً أتوجهُ إلى الله تعالَي بالدعاءِ سائلاً إياهُ سبحانهُ أن يكلل جهودناِ بالتوفيق والنجاحِ.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*الفائز الأول والثاني والثالث*

الفائز بالمركز الأول : عتاب فلسطين 
الجائزة الأولي عبارة عن:
مبلغ نقدي قدره 350 دولار .
ساعة يد (أو 50 دولار حسب رغبت الفائز)





إقتراح من إقتراحات عتاب​ 




الاقتراح الثاني من إقتراحات عتاب​ 
الفائز بالمركز الثاني : حازم عز الدين العطيفي
الجائزة الثانية عبارة عن:
مبلغ نقدي قدره 200 دولار .
ساعة يد (أو 50 دولار حسب رغبت الفائز)




الاقتراح الاول - حازم العطيفي





الاقتراح الثاني - حازم العطيفي​الفائز بالمركز الثالث : يسرا جهاد النجار
الجائزة الثالثة عبارة عن:
مبلغ نقدي قدره 100 دولار .
ساعة يد (أو 50 دولار حسب رغبت الفائز)




إقتراح الدور المتكرر الاول - يسرا النجار





إقتراح الدور المتكرر الثاني - يسرا النجار​ 
*ملاحظة : كل المشتركين في المسابقة سوف يحصلون على جائزة رمزية ( 50 دولار) نظير الأشتراك وجهودهم والعمل الذي قاموا به.*


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

تصميم المهندسة يسرا جهاد النجار (المركز الثالث)


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف مبروك إخوانى وأخواتى الكرام
يسعدنى انى اكون اول المهنئين لكم
أختى الكريمه عتاب الف مبروك وبارك الله فيكى
إخوانى الكرام حازم ويسرا ألف بارك الله فيكم وجهودكم
انا لسه الصراحه ماشفت الاعمال لكن لى عوده ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبروك لجميع الفائزين
وشكر خاص لكل من شارك في المسابقة، الاعمال كلها جيده جدا، وجادة جدا
والي الامام دائما

د.م. احمد حسني رضوان


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكووور على المرور الطيب اختي/ هبة قنديل ... ولم اكن اتوقع اني واحدة من ضمن الفائزين 
مشكوور جزيلاااااا مشرفنا والله يبارك فيك والاخ/ حمد ماجد ايضاااا...اتمنى اذا كان هناك تعليقات على تصاميمي ان تعلقو عليها لاني اريد الاستفادة ايضا منكم .......
هذه اول مرة اشارك بمسابقة معمارية من تصميمي والحمدلله كانت فرصة ناجحة بالنسبة لي....
شكرااااااااا جزيلاااااا لكم ....
بارك الله فيكم....
واتمنى التوفييييق للجميع دائماااا وذكر الله دائمااااا.......
اختكم عتاب


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف .....ألف.......ألف
مبروووووووووووك
للفائزين وجميع المشتركين في المسابقة 

​


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

نرفق لكم تصاميم بقية المشتركين ونترك التعليق للمختصين 
من لديه ملاحظات أو أي تعليق فليتفضل وليدلو بدلوه
نرجوا أن تكون الملاحظات والتعليقات محط الاهتمام من 
قبل الجميع للمسابقات القادمة.
لا تبخلوا على الملتقي بتعليقاتكم حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع 
جزاك الله خير والله يحفظكم


----------



## حازم العطيفى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ... 
الحمد لله على الفوز بالجائزه الثانيه .. واشكر الاخ حمد ماجد على جهوده الكبيره فى تنظيم المسابقه 
والف مبروك للفائزه بالمركز الاول الاخت عتاب من فلسطين والف مبروك للاخت يسرا جهاد النجار .. والف مبروك لكل من شارك فى المسابقه على المشاركه .. وحظ اوفر لمن لم يحالفه الحظ فى هذه المره القادمه 
واكرر شكرى للجنه التحكيم والاخ حمد ماجد والدكتور احمد حسنى رضوان وكل القائمين على المسابقه على المجهودات الضخمه التى بذلت فى التنظيم والاعداد ... 
واتمنى تكرار مثل هذه المسابقات مرات اخرى ... .. 
حازم العطيفى


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*الفائزين والمشاركين في المسابقة*

يرجى من جميع الفائزين والمشاركين في المسابقة إرسال عناوينهم على الخاص أو البريد الإلكتروني
hamed196 (at) hotmail . com
لكي نتمكن من إرسال الجوائز الى العنوان الصحيح ، كذلك يرجى تحديد الطريقة المفضلة لتوصيل الجائزة.

تصاميم بقية المشاركين مرفقة


----------



## حازم العطيفى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بعد رويتى لجميع التصميمات .. ابدى اعجابى الشديد بالحل المعمارى للمهندس محمد نبيل احمد .. 
حيث يتمتع الحل بقدر كبير من القدره على توظيف الفراغات المعماريه فى اطار اقتصادى جيد جدا .. 
اهنئ الاخ محمد نبيل احمد واتمنى له التوفيق فى المرات القادمه ...


----------



## ايليا (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف مبروك للفائزين 
وشكرا لكم لهذه الفكرة الجميلة و حبذا المزيد
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف مبــــــــــــــــــــــارك لكل الفائزين فى المسابقه وأكيد يستحقون الفوز:20:
وغير الفائزين ايضا مبارك عليهم المشاركه فى مثل هذه المسابقه والتى تولى الاشراف عليها عمالقه العماره فى هذا الصرح العلمى

الى مزيد من التقدم :75::75:
واتمنى ان أنال شرف الدخول فى مثل هذه المسابقه فى المره القادمه ان شاء الله




​


----------



## حسن علوش (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف مبروك لكل الفائزين و المشاركين و لكل من قام و ساهم على هذه المناسبة


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكوووور جزيلااااا:
ايليا....حازم العطيفي والف مبروك الك تصميمك حلووو ....مهندسة معمارية على الردود 
اتمنى لكم التوفييييق دائماااا
جزاكم الله كل خير
اريد ان ازيد من شكري وامتناني لكل المشرفين والقائمين على هذه المسااابقة ....
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*بقية التصاميم*

بقية التصاميم


----------



## حازم العطيفى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود طيب لجميع المشاركين


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*بقية التصاميم*

تصاميم المهندس يامن والمهندس ايليا والمهندسة هبة قنديل مرفقة
عملية التقيم كانت ساخنة جداً بين أعضاء لجنة التحكيم
ولكن بحمد الله وتوفيقة تم تجاوز كل العقبات

تعليق أحد أعضاء لجنة التحكيم على تصميم المهندس محمد طليمات "" فكرته جميلة جدا تكاد تكون الافضل على الاطلاق لولا بعض الاخطاء في المداخل ومعالجة الجار""


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*تصميم المهندس أحمد الوكيل*

تصميم المهندس أحمد الوكيل يحتاج الى كلمة سر
كلمة السر : 102040

""جدية متميزة في الاربع مقترحات"" تعليق محكم على تصميم أحمد صلاح عبود

""جدية متميزة في الستة حلول المقدمة"" و "" بالاضافة الي تقديم جداول تحليلية جادة ودقيقة""
تعليق من عضو في لجنة التحكيم على تصميم عتاب فلسطين


----------



## نهلة حافظ (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبروك للفائزين جميعا واتمنى للجميع التوفيق 
المسابقة جيدة جدا والفكرة جميلة جدا 
وقد استفدت كثيرا في المشاركة 
واتقدم بالشكر لكل المشرفين والقائمين على المسابقة لمجهوداتهم الكبيرة 
وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## agms909 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

والف مبروك لكل من شارك فى المسابقه على المشاركه .. وحظ اوفر لمن لم يحالفه الحظ فى هذه المره القادمه


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووور جداااا على التعليق من لجنة التحكيم .....
واتمنى ان تكون التصاميم قد نالت اعجابكم....
اتمنى التوفييييق للجميع


----------



## معماريون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبروك للفائزين 
اتمنى تنزيل اللوحات بشكل مباشر


----------



## حازم العطيفى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

نتمنى من اداره المنتدى التنظيم والاشراف الدائم على مثل تلك المسابقات التى تثرى وتعمق روح المنافسه والعمل الجاد بين المشتركين ....


----------



## الياس عبد النور (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الففففففففففف مبروك لجميع الفائزين ونرجو لهم المزيد من التقدم والمثابرة في خدمة هذه الامة وهذا الدين قبل كل شيء 
مبارك لكم الفوز وارجو التقدم لهذا المنتدى الذي يضم بالفعل اكبر الخبرات واثر الاناس حبا للمعرفة وحبا للفائدة وتبادل الخبرات


----------



## بنار اسيا (22 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام الله عليكم اهنؤكم جميعا بانجاح الباهر واهنيء صديقتي العزيزة عتاب واقول لها بوركت على الجهد المبذول وكللت بالنجاح دائما باعمالك يارب 
والله لا توصف فرحتي بك يا مبدعة والمزيد ان شاء الله 
اختك بنار..


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر لكل من شارك وللمشرفين وللاخ حمد 
المسابقة حلوة
والافكار جميلة ومبارك للفائزين 
والكل فاز 
على فكرة انا مهندسة مدنى 
دفعة1993
لكن حماس الشباب موجود 
والتنافس حلو


----------



## حسن علوش (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الملفات لا تفتح ما الحل


----------



## يسراالنجار (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف ألف مبروك لعتاب فلسطين و حازم العطيفى. الله يوفققم دائما...

و أريد أن أشكر الاستاذ/ حمد ماجد و كل القائمين على تنظيم المسابقه على مجهوداتهم الملحوظة وعلى هذه الفكرة الرائعة
و أشكر لجنة التحكيم الذين قاموا بتقييم تصاميم المتسابقين بصور مهنية وعادلة

و أخص بالشكر والتقدير أستاذى ومعلمى د.م. احمد حسني رضوان 

يسرا جهاد النجار
الفائزة بالمركز الثالث
مصر


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

يسراالنجار قال:


> ألف ألف مبروك لعتاب فلسطين و حازم العطيفى. الله يوفققم دائما...
> 
> و أريد أن أشكر الاستاذ/ حمد ماجد و كل القائمين على تنظيم المسابقه على مجهوداتهم الملحوظة وعلى هذه الفكرة الرائعة
> و أشكر لجنة التحكيم الذين قاموا بتقييم تصاميم المتسابقين بصور مهنية وعادلة
> ...


 
والله يمهندسة تصميمك رائع جداً وهو أحد الخيارات المطروحة ويمكن تصميمك يكون أساس الفكره في تنفيذ المشروع
الله يوفقك


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

حسن علوش قال:


> الملفات لا تفتح ما الحل


 
ممكن أرسلك كل التصاميم على البريد الإلكتروني إذا أستمرت المشكلة عندك


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بشمهندس حمد ممكن من فضل حضرتك اعرف تعليق لجنه التحكيم الفاضله بشكل خاص على تصميمى
انا حابه استفيد فلا من وجهات النظر والانتقادات عليه

لكم جزيل الشكر الصراحه مجهود ممتاز جدا منكم وتنسيق للمسابقه رائع
ونتمنى مزيد من المسابقات


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احب ان اهنئ جميع القائمين علي المسابقه ( لجنة التحكيم -والمالك ) 
ففكرة المسابقه جميله جدا بالرغم من بساطتها فهي فعلا بثت نوع جميل جدا من الحوار والمنافسه 
وياريت تكرر فكل من يريد عمل مخطط ( بيت او فيلا او عماره سكنية ) يمكن عمل مسابقه فسوف يجد افضل الحلول والاقتراحات بدلا من عمل ذالك مع مهندس واحد بفكر واحد وممكن ما تلائم ما يرغبه 
واهنئ الموقع والمشرفين عليه و الي الامام دائما
وبالرغم من عدم فوزي فانا سعيد بالمشاركه ومتابعة المسابقه
واحب ان اهنئ جميع الفائزين ( الف مبروك الفوز فعلا افكار ممتازه ).
مع تحياتي


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (23 سبتمبر 2008)

المهم اخي عصام ان يكون من يطلب التصميم علي نفس درجة الجدية، وتقدير المجهود كما فعل الاخ الدكتور حمد ،، ولا يكون من يطلب التصميم مستخفا بعقول الاعضاء كما للاسف يفعل الكثير من الزائرين للموقع والذين يقومون بعمل عضوية للحصول علي تصميمات- مبتكره- بالمجان، بل يتمادون في الطلبات وكأن الملتقي مخزن للمشروعات باحدي المكاتب، وليس مكان جاد لتبادل الخبرات بين اعضاء محترمين ومحترفين، وليسوا مجموعة من الهواه .......

مرة اخري التجربة جادة، والتحكيم كان مرهقا جدا لان الجميع كانوا في منتهي الجدية وبالتالي التقييم كان في منتهي الصعوبة، ونتمني الا نكون قد ظلمنا احدا، وكما نقول في مصر " الجايات اكثر" باذن الله

د.م. احمد حسني رضوان


----------



## عبوووووووووود (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف مبروووووك مبدعة عتااااااااااب
وان شاء الله عقبال الشهادات الكبرى وبالتوفيق دائما يا رب

تصميم جميل


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
أود أولاً أن اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل والتقدير والعرفان لصاحب الفكرة حمد ماجد ، الذي كان مثالا للجدية والمتابعة والعدل ،، فمن عنده كان منبع الفكرة ، واليه إنتهت ، وكان له الفضل - بعد الله - في إدارتها من البداية الى النهاية ، والحق انه أجاد في ذلك أيما إجاده ، فله - بإسم شبكة المهندسين العرب وجميع أعضائها وزوارها - كل التقدير والاحترام على هذه المبادرة وهذا المجهود. كما أتقدم بالشكر لكل الزملاء اللذين شاركوا في هذه المسابقة بكل جدية وإحترافية ، وهم العامل الرئيسي لنجاح هذه المسابقة بهذا الحجم. والشكر ايضا موصول للزملاء اللذين شاركوا في لجنة التحكيم وتحملوا وضع الدرجات ومقارنة الافكار وترتيب تقديراتها، وهو جهد شاق ومتعب ، فلهم جزيل الشكر على جهدهم وتعبهم.

لقد كانت المسابقة تجربة فريدة وناجحة ، وسنسعى في ملتقى المهندسين العرب لتكرار التجربة لما في ذلك من بث روح المنافسة أولا ، ولتحقيق احد اهداف الملتقى وهو التعريف بالمبدعين العرب وفتح القنوات لهم بعد ان اغلقتها الحدود السياسية فأصبحنا لا نتزاور الا بعد الحصول على التأشيرات اللازمة. كما ان مثل هذه المسابقة تحقق أهداف الجميع ، المُلاك اللذين يرغبون في حلول إبتكارية ، والاعضاء الزملاء اللذين يعشقون العطاء في مجالات مهنتهم ومعرفتهم.

الافكار التي تقدم بها الزملاء أغلبها - إن لم اقل كلها - كانت جميلة ، ونظام المسابقة يجعل ان لابد من فائز ، وجميع الدرجات لكل الزملاء كانت متقاربة ، وبذلك فإنني اعتبر ان كل المشاركين فائزين بمشاريعهم وافكارهم الجميلة التي تبعث شعورا داخليا بأن العمارة العربية مقبلة على عهود نهضة جديدة على ايدي هؤلاء المعماريين الشباب.


----------



## eng_nabil_007 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
في البداية اود ان اتوجه بالشكر والتقدييير للأخ حمد ماجد على جهوده الكبيرة في تنظيم المسابقة
كما اتوجه بعظييم الشكر للدكتور الفاضل احمد حسني رضوان وكل القائميين على المسابقة لما بذلوه من جهد كبييييييير في التنظيم والاعداد....
ثانيا اود ان اهنئ الفائزييييين بالمراكز الثلاث الاولى...لما قدموه من اعمال وتصامييم تستحق الاعجاب والتقدييير... 
الف مبروك للفائزه بالمركز الاول الاخت عتـاب من فلسطين
الف مبروك للفائز بالمــركز الثانـي الاخ حــازم من مصـــــر
الف مبروك للفائزه بالمركز الثالث الاخت يســـرا من مصـــر

وحظ اوفر لمن لم يحالفه الحظ هذه المره​​
واخيرا اكرر شكرى للجنه التحكيم والاخ حمد ماجد والدكتور احمد حسنى رضوان وكل القائمين على المسابقه على المجهودات الضخمه التى بذلت فى التنظيم والاعداد ... 


م/محمد نبيل احمد


----------



## eng_nabil_007 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
اود ان اتقدم بطلب للأخ الفاضل حمد ماجد...
هل من الممكن ان يتم عرض ترتيب جميع المتسابقين..(او حتى العشرة الاوائل ).. ومعرفة رأي لجنة التحكيم في مقترح كل متسابق حتى يتثنى لنا الوقوف على نقاط القوة والضعف وتدارك الاخطاء في المسابقات القادمة انشاء الله
ولكم جزيييييل الشكر......
م/محمد نبيل احمد


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (23 سبتمبر 2008)

م /هبه قنديل قال:


> بشمهندس حمد ممكن من فضل حضرتك اعرف تعليق لجنه التحكيم الفاضله بشكل خاص على تصميمى
> انا حابه استفيد فلا من وجهات النظر والانتقادات عليه
> 
> لكم جزيل الشكر الصراحه مجهود ممتاز جدا منكم وتنسيق للمسابقه رائع
> ونتمنى مزيد من المسابقات





eng_nabil_007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
> اود ان اتقدم بطلب للأخ الفاضل حمد ماجد...
> .. ومعرفة رأي لجنة التحكيم في مقترح كل متسابق حتى يتثنى لنا الوقوف على نقاط القوة والضعف وتدارك الاخطاء في المسابقات القادمة انشاء الله
> ولكم جزيييييل الشكر......
> م/محمد نبيل احمد



قد نجد من يزعجه النقد وقد نجد من يتقبله بصدر رحب ومن باب التعلم والتطوير
لهذا اقترح ان تعرض اراء لجنه التحكيم لمن اراد

وانا حقا جالت فى بالى عده تساؤلات بخصوص التصميم بشكل عام وعلى بعض التصاميم بشكل خاص بعد استئذان صاحب كل تصميم سأطرحها عليكم لاحقا بإذن الله
لهذا فأنا أكرر طلبى مع البشمهندس الكريم م/محمد نبيل فى معرفه نقاط الضعف والقوى بأعمالنا
شكرا لكم


----------



## eng_nabil_007 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للأخ العزيييز حازم العطيفي
واتمنى التوفيق في المرات القادمة....
شكرا جزيلا...


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اود ان اشكر جزيلاااااااا مشرفنا / فيصل الشريف وايضا مشرفنا / احمد حسني رضوان على جهودكم في المسابقة وعلى هذه المبادرة والرد واتمنى ان كان هناك تعليق من المشرفين جميعاااا او الاخ/ حمد ماجد على التصاميم ان يقولوه....
مشكوووور جدااا لجمييييع الاعضاء واتمنى لكم التوفييييييق دائما في حياتكم العلمية والعملية....
اشكركم جميعا: 
يسرا النجار: الف مبروووك لك ايضا واتمنى لك التوفيق 
نهلة حافظ , معماريون , الياس عبد النور, حنان الفخراني , عصام الدين ربيع, عبووووووووود.... على ردودكم الجميلة
ومشكور للاخت بنار اسيا على ردك الجمييييل جدااا واتمنى لك التوفيييق دائمااااااااا...


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكوووور*

وايضا اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل :
eng_nabil_007 , وايضا agms gog.
على ردودكم الجميلة.......
واتمنى لكم التوفييييييييييق دائمااااااا


----------



## معماري3 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبروووووووووووك
للاخت عتاب 
والاخ حازم
والاخت يسرا

والف مبروك ايضا للاخ حمد انه تمكن اخيرا من الصول على التصميم وربنا يوفقه ويبني المنزل إن شاء الله

وشكر خاص للجنة التحكيم على مجهودها في تقييم المشاريع


----------



## مهاجر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*مبارك لقسم العمارة نجاح المسابقة وشكر للاخ حمد على دعم فكرته ومتابعتها*

السلام عليكم 
لقد تابعت هذه المشاركة من بدايتها وأهنيء قسم العمارة على التخطيط الجيد وتخطي كل العقبات ومن ثم تنفيذ هذه الفكرة وإختيار لجنة تحكمية وإعلان فائزين ... كما أهنيء أخي الدكتور أحمد على هذا النجاح ونشكره على جهده ومتابعته 

لن أزيد على ما تفضل به أخي فيصل ... ولكني أحببت ان اشارك بالمباركة بنجاح هذه المسابقة

ومشاركتي بالذات لتهنئة الذين شاركوا ولم يكونوا ضمن الفائزين ... واهمس بإذنهم أنكم إن لم تكونوا ضمن الفائزين ولكنكم شاركتم بالمسابقة وأسهمتم بالمنافسة الشريفة وحققتم رغبتكم في المحاولة 

اما الفوز ... فيجب ان يكون هناك فائز اول وثاني وثالث ... :75:

تهنئتي للفائزين وبإذن الله سيكون هذا مكان تقدير من إدارة الملتقى تقديراً لجهودهم ... :20:

*تم تعديل القاب الأعضاء الفائزين لتبين نتائجهم بالفوز في المسابقة حسب الترتيب....*

جزاكم الله خير 



فيصل الشريف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> أود أولاً أن اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل والتقدير والعرفان لصاحب الفكرة حمد ماجد ، الذي كان مثالا للجدية والمتابعة والعدل ،، فمن عنده كان منبع الفكرة ، واليه إنتهت ، وكان له الفضل - بعد الله - في إدارتها من البداية الى النهاية ، والحق انه أجاد في ذلك أيما إجاده ، فله - بإسم شبكة المهندسين العرب وجميع أعضائها وزوارها - كل التقدير والاحترام على هذه المبادرة وهذا المجهود. كما أتقدم بالشكر لكل الزملاء اللذين شاركوا في هذه المسابقة بكل جدية وإحترافية ، وهم العامل الرئيسي لنجاح هذه المسابقة بهذا الحجم. والشكر ايضا موصول للزملاء اللذين شاركوا في لجنة التحكيم وتحملوا وضع الدرجات ومقارنة الافكار وترتيب تقديراتها، وهو جهد شاق ومتعب ، فلهم جزيل الشكر على جهدهم وتعبهم.
> 
> لقد كانت المسابقة تجربة فريدة وناجحة ، وسنسعى في ملتقى المهندسين العرب لتكرار التجربة لما في ذلك من بث روح المنافسة أولا ، ولتحقيق احد اهداف الملتقى وهو التعريف بالمبدعين العرب وفتح القنوات لهم بعد ان اغلقتها الحدود السياسية فأصبحنا لا نتزاور الا بعد الحصول على التأشيرات اللازمة. كما ان مثل هذه المسابقة تحقق أهداف الجميع ، المُلاك اللطيم يرغبون في حلول إبتكارية ، والاعضاء الزملاء اللذين يعشقون العطاء في مجالات مهنتهم ومعرفتهم.
> ...


----------



## م / وليد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ حمد الاخ احمد الاخ فيصل 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

الحمد لله الذى وفقنا لانجاز هذا العمل بهذه الصورة الطيبة و الف مبروك للفائزين و حظ اوفر للاخرين الذين بذلوا مجهودا مقدرا و اؤيد الافكار التى طرحت فى الصفحات السابقة من جعلها سنة حميدة يسير عليها كل من يحتاج الى تصميم متقن و حل ناجع لمشروعه .

و اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
ألف ألف مبروك للفائزين (عتاب ، حازم ، يسرا) واتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح المستمر إن شاء الله


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووور جزيلاااااا الك يا مشرفنا (مهاجر ) على هذا الرد الجمييييل .... وايضا اشكرك على جهودك المبذولة في الملتقى ..... بارك الله فييك
وايضا اشكر كل من:
معماري 3 : الله يبارك فيك..... اتمنى لك التوفييييق انت ايضا في حياتك العلمية والعملية 
م / وليد: جزاك الله كل خيييير واتمنى لك التوفييييق دائما يا رب
شكرااا جزيلااااا لكم.......


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (23 سبتمبر 2008)

تهانينا الحرة للفائزين00


----------



## هدى حسين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا متأسفه جدا اني تأخرت في تقديم التهنئه للفائزين وخاصة الاخت الفاضله عتاب من فلسطين..............الف الف مبروك وعقبال الجوائز القادمه ان شاء الله.........التصميم رائع والفكره جميله ومجهود متميز بارك الله لكي وجعلها نواه لأعمال كبيره اخرى قادمه ان شاء الله....... ويكفي ان الفائز من ارض فلسطين الحبيبه رزقنا الله واياكم سجده في مسجدها الاقصى ان شاء الله
كما اتقدم بالشكر للمهندس حازم العطيفي على التصميم الرائع جدا وكذلك الاخت يسرا النجار تصميمك رائع وفكرتك جميله .......... ربنا يوفقكم ويكرمكم في اعمال اخرى ان شاء الله


----------



## هدى حسين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

انا كنت بقترح فتح باب النقاش حول جميع التصميمات للنقد والتعليق بهدف اثراء المنتدى وافادة جميع المشاركين والغير مشاركين في هذه المسابقه


----------



## هدى حسين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

طبعا انا بشكر بشده الاستاذ حمد ماجد على مجهوده الرائع ومتابعته المستمره وجديته في طرح المسابقه...........فعلا التجربه كانت ناجحه جدا ونتمنى وجود اخوه اخرين جادين مثل الاستاذ حمد ماجد لطرح مثل هذه المسابقات لأنها فعلا نشاط رائع ومفيد لجميع الاطراف


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (23 سبتمبر 2008)

هدى حسين قال:


> انا كنت بقترح فتح باب النقاش حول جميع التصميمات للنقد والتعليق بهدف اثراء المنتدى وافادة جميع المشاركين والغير مشاركين في هذه المسابقه



اتفق معكى اختى الغاليه
وننتظر من الأخ الكريم حمد منظم المسابقه ان يفيدنا فى هذا الامر
هل يكون النقاش حول التصميمات بهذا الموضوع ام كل متسابق يفتح موضوع جديد بإسمه ؟؟


----------



## مهاجر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

اشكر الجميع على تفاعلهم وارى ان يتم نقاش التصميمات مجتمعة وفي موضوع واحد بدل ان تجزء ويناقش كل تصميم على حدة .. لتعم الفائدة للجميع ولا تتوزع الجهود.

بالتوفيق للجميع



م /هبه قنديل قال:


> اتفق معكى اختى الغاليه
> وننتظر من الأخ الكريم حمد منظم المسابقه ان يفيدنا فى هذا الامر
> هل يكون النقاش حول التصميمات بهذا الموضوع ام كل متسابق يفتح موضوع جديد بإسمه ؟؟


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم جزيلااااا على ردودكم الجميلة وبارك الله فيكم واتمنى التوفيييييق لكم ايضاااا .....
احمد صلاح عبود: بارك الله فيك واتمنى لك التوفيق جزاك الله كل خير 
هدى حسين: بشكرك جزيلاااااا على تعليقك الجمييييل على عملي واتمنى لك التوفيق...بارك الله فيكي 
رشيد يعقوب:بارك الله فيك واشكرك جزيلاااا
اتمنى للجميييييع التوفييييق دائمااا


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (23 سبتمبر 2008)

احمد حسني رضوان قال:


> المهم اخي عصام ان يكون من يطلب التصميم علي نفس درجة الجدية، وتقدير المجهود كما فعل الاخ الدكتور حمد ،، ولا يكون من يطلب التصميم مستخفا بعقول الاعضاء كما للاسف يفعل الكثير من الزائرين للموقع والذين يقومون بعمل عضوية للحصول علي تصميمات- مبتكره- بالمجان، بل يتمادون في الطلبات وكأن الملتقي مخزن للمشروعات باحدي المكاتب، وليس مكان جاد لتبادل الخبرات بين اعضاء محترمين ومحترفين، وليسوا مجموعة من الهواه .......
> 
> مرة اخري التجربة جادة، والتحكيم كان مرهقا جدا لان الجميع كانوا في منتهي الجدية وبالتالي التقييم كان في منتهي الصعوبة، ونتمني الا نكون قد ظلمنا احدا، وكما نقول في مصر " الجايات اكثر" باذن الله
> 
> د.م. احمد حسني رضوان


كلامك صحيح دم : احمد 
لكن موضوع الجديه هذه مهمة الموقع والمشرفين علي الموقع
مثلا :
يقوم المالك بوضع قيمة الجوائز اولا بحساب الموقع ولابد ان يكون للموقع نسبه خاصه لتطويره
ومن الممكن فتح قسم خاص لطلب التصاميم ويدون به شروط خاصه مدروسه لمن يطلب تصميم
وعلي الموقع دراسة التصميم المطلوب وتقدير الجوائز وعرضها علي المالك قبل نشر المسابقه 
مع تحياتي


----------



## alaanabil (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مبروك للفائزين بالمراكز الثلاثة الاولى
م/ عتاب من فلسطين م/حازم العطيفي م/يسرا جهاد
والشكر للقائمين على المسابقة منذ بدايتها وحتى انتهائها والمتابعة المستمرة مع المشاركين
اعجبني كثيرا الحل المقدم من م/عتاب في الاقتراحين(توزيع الفراغات والاستغلال الامثل للمساحات.....الخ)
وان كنت ارى ان المسافة او الممر امام المصاعد قد يسبب صعوبة فى حركة الدخول والخروج وفتح باب المصعد
وهذا ما اوجد له م/ حازم حل جيد فى المقترح الاول المقدم منه
ومن المشاركات الاخرى المقدمه اعجبني حل كل من م/ حسن علوش و م/ محمد نبيل
مع وجود لعض التحفظات ولكنه مجهود جيد جدا
مبروك مرة اخرى للجميع وحظ سعيد لباقي المشاركين في مسابقات اخرى
وفي انتظار مثل هذه المسابقات باستمرار
الاء


----------



## حمد ماجد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*عاجل جداً جداً تعديل في قيمة الجوائز*

أزف خبر مفرح جداً للمشاركين في المسابقة

نيابة عن إدارة الملتقي تفضل الرجل الفاضل الكريم مهاجر (المشرف العام) بتقديم 100 دولار أضافية لكل مشارك في المسابقة وكلفني بتوصيلها الى جميع المشاركين.

ليس لدي ما أقولة سوى أن أطلب من جميع الأعضاء الدعاء لهذا الرجل الطيب في هذه اليالي من رمضان ولا تبخلوا علية بذلك.

بأسم جميع الأعضاء والمشاركين ومنسقين هذه المسابقة نتقدم لك بالشكر والأمتنان على هذه الدعم والأسناد وجزاك الله ألف خير ياأبومحمد وإنشاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## وائل ايراجون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الـــــــــــ مبـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،روك ــــــــف 
للجميـــــ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ــــــــــــع


----------



## نادية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين فى المسابقة
ومنها للاعلى ان شاء الله


----------



## حمد ماجد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف ..........ألف ..............ألف
مبررررررررررررررروك لكل المشاركين في المسابقة

الجوائز بعد التعديلات الأخيره ستكون كمايلي 

الجائزة الأولي:
مبلغ نقدي قدره 450 دولار .
ساعة يد (أو 50 دولار حسب رغبت الفائز)

الجائزة الثانية:
مبلغ نقدي قدره 300 دولار .
ساعة يد (أو 50 دولار حسب رغبت الفائز)

الجائزة الثالثة:
مبلغ نقدي قدره 200 دولار .
ساعة يد (أو 50 دولار حسب رغبت الفائز)


50 دولار لكل المشتركين في المسابقة .

الـ 100 دولار الإضافية للفائزين والـ 50 دولار لكل مشترك مقدمة من إدارة الملتقي

ألف .... ألف......ألف شكر لك يا مهاجر (أبو محمد) 
على هذه المبادره


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مبادرة طيبة ، ومفاجأة جميلة ، من الاخ مهاجر
يبدو ان هذه المسابقة قد حركت الماء الراكد منذ فترة طويلة..........
نتمني من الاعضاء والزوار الراغبين في تصميمات مبتكرة ان يحذوا جميعا هذا الحذو، والواقع ان هذه المسابقة قد شدت انتباه الكثير طوال ال 23 يوما السابقة بشكل جميل جدا،،،،،،،،

مرة اخري شكرا اخونا العزيز مهاجر، المشرف العام للملتقي، ونحن في انتظار المزيد من المبادرات، المسابقات،،،وغيرها.....

د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان


----------



## حمد ماجد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة م. هبة قنديل

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على المشاركة في المسابقة ولولا مشاركاتكم لما نجحت هذه المسابقة بهذه الصورة الغير متوقعة. 

لا أعتقد أن فكرة عرض كل الدرجات أو الترتيب لكل مشارك جيده بالرغم من أن الدرجات متقاربة نسبياً. 

التقيم كان صعب جداً يا أختي الكريمة وقد عرضت على اللجنة التأخير عدة مرات ولكن أصرو أن يتم الإعلان عن النتائج في وقتها.

أقترح أن يتم فتح موضوع جديد لمناقشة حلول جميع المشاركين بغرض الإستفادة ولتفادي الأخطاء البسيطة التي وقع فيها بعض المشاركين ولكي تعم الفائدة للجميع. ولكن أولاً أحتاج بعض الوقت لتوصيل الجوائز لأصحبها فهذه المسؤلية صعبة وليست بالأمر السهل فالمشاركين من عدة دول عربية والعناوين مختلفة تماماً وطرق التوصيل أيظاً ستكون مختلفة ، قد يحتاج الموضوع أكثر من أسبوع.

ثانياً أحتاج أخذ موافقة لجنة التحكيم قبل عرض التصاميم ، لأن التعليقات والمناقشات سوف تأخذ وقت وقد لا يكون متاح لهم ، يكفي أني طلبت منهم التحكيم. 

بالنسبة لتصاميمك فقد كانت منافسة جداً ولكن فقدتي بعض الدرجات بسب أمور فنية بسيطة جداً لن أذكرها كوني غير مختص وأتركها للجنة التحكيم والمختصين عندما نعرض المشاركات.


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (23 سبتمبر 2008)

حمد ماجد قال:


> أزف خبر مفرح جداً للمشاركين في المسابقة
> 
> نيابة عن إدارة الملتقي تفضل الرجل الفاضل الكريم مهاجر (المشرف العام) بتقديم 100 دولار أضافية لكل مشارك في المسابقة وكلفني بتوصيلها الى جميع المشاركين.
> 
> ...


مبادرة طيبة من ادراة الموقع والاخ الكريم : مهاجر 
والله علي مدي ايام المسابقه واكساب روح المنافسه والتفاعل بين المتسابقين احسسنا اننا عائله واحده وفعلا المسابقه اثمرت اكثر مما نتوقع واكثر واخذت شكل جميل جدا 
الي الامام دوما ياملتقي المهندسين العرب
شكرا لادارة الملتقي وشكرا لجميع المشرفين وشكرا لاخ حمد


----------



## حازم العطيفى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مفاجأه جميله جدا من الاخ مهاجر ............... 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

والله انتم ما زعلتوش احد
الكل فاز فعلا
وهذاهو التقدير لجميع المشاركين 
ربنا يبارك لنا ولكم


----------



## يسراالنجار (23 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكر الأخ مهاجرعلى هذه المفاجأه الغير متوقعة و أحيي الجميع على هذه الروح الطيبة...


----------



## حمد ماجد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

متابعين لكل الردود وإنشاء الله المسابقات القادمة تكون أفضل ، هذه هي البداية فقط
نرجو من الجميع أعضاء وإدارة أستثمار هذه المسابقة (كدروس مستفاده) للمسابقات القادمة.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (23 سبتمبر 2008)

المهم اخي حمد ان تكون هذه المسابقة هي البداية، وانا معجب بفكرة تخصيص قسم للمسابقات، وآخر لطلبات التصميم، من اجل تنسيق العلاقة بين طالبي التصميم المبتكرة وبين الاعضاء من محترفي مهنة التصميم المعماري او التصميم الداخلي،او التخطيط العمراني، وهي وسيلة لتبادل الخبرات بشكل احترافي، .....الكثير ينظر للملتقيات الهندسية علي انها مجرد وسيلة للتسلية او قضاء بعض الوقت امام شاشة الكمبيوتر، والبعض للاسف يريد الحصول علي تصميم مجاني، وآخرون يبحثون عن مشروعات جاهزة لتسليمها (طلبة او غيرهم)، وكل هذا بالطبع لا يعبر عن الهدف الاساسي من الملتقي، ففي عصر تقترب فيه المسافات، وتختف فيه الحدود بين البلدان، لابد من وجود وسائل لتبادل المعارف والخبرات والاراء، وهو ما نسعي دوما لتأكيده، .........أسف للاطالة، ولكني اجدني مضطرا لهذا التوضيح

مع خالص التحيات


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اشكرك اخي / مهاجر مشرفناا وشكرااا جزيلااا لك على هذه المبادرة الطيبة.....
جزاك الله كل خييير.....
مشكوووووووور


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكركم جميعاااا على ردودكم الجميييلة:
نادية:شكرااا جزيلاااا لك واتمنى لك التوفيق ايضا في حياتك العلمية والعملية
وائل ايراجون:مشكور لك .....بارك الله فيك
alaanabil : مشكوور جزيلاااا........اتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك العلمية والعملية ....بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبوووووووووود (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مبارك مرة اخرى للفائزين ومبارك عليهم التعديلات الجديدة....
وان شاء الله مزيدا من التقدم والنجاح في الحياة العلمية والعملية....


----------



## eng_nabil_007 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي / مهاجر مشرفناا وشكرااا جزيلااا لك على هذه المبادرة الطيبة.....


----------



## مهاجر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير لجميع المشاركين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اتشرف بالجميع ... وما قدمناه هو اقل ما يمكن ان يقدم نظيراً لجهودكم ... والأتي بإذن الله افضل 

بالفعل هذا الموضوع ابان عن قوة وتلاحم العلاقة بين أعضاء هذا الملتقى بعضهم البعض وعن تنامي العلاقة بين الأعضاء والمشرفين والإدراين ... وبإذن الله لن نقف عند هذا الحد

جزاكم الله خير على تعاونكم في الفائدة وتحصيل العلم ... طبعاً ولا شك ان هذه التجربة سوف تستثمر ... وكل إقترحاتكم سوف تكون موضع تقدير من إدارة الملتقى 

أخواني الدكتور أحمد والدكتور حمد والمهندس وليد والدكتور فيصل لكم مني كل التقدير والإحترام لجهودكم ومتابعتكم لهذه المسابقة وإن شاء الله فاتحة خير على الجميع

أشكر جميع المشاركين من فاز او لم يفز ... مجرد إظهار العمل وإكمال الجهد يعتبر نجاح لكم وهو محل تقدير من جميع المتابعين والمهتمين بهذه المسابقة 

بالتوفيق... ونشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام

أخوكم
ابو محمد




احمد حسني رضوان قال:


> المهم اخي حمد ان تكون هذه المسابقة هي البداية، وانا معجب بفكرة تخصيص قسم للمسابقات، وآخر لطلبات التصميم، من اجل تنسيق العلاقة بين طالبي التصميم المبتكرة وبين الاعضاء من محترفي مهنة التصميم المعماري او التصميم الداخلي،او التخطيط العمراني، وهي وسيلة لتبادل الخبرات بشكل احترافي، .....الكثير ينظر للملتقيات الهندسية علي انها مجرد وسيلة للتسلية او قضاء بعض الوقت امام شاشة الكمبيوتر، والبعض للاسف يريد الحصول علي تصميم مجاني، وآخرون يبحثون عن مشروعات جاهزة لتسليمها (طلبة او غيرهم)، وكل هذا بالطبع لا يعبر عن الهدف الاساسي من الملتقي، ففي عصر تقترب فيه المسافات، وتختف فيه الحدود بين البلدان، لابد من وجود وسائل لتبادل المعارف والخبرات والاراء، وهو ما نسعي دوما لتأكيده، .........أسف للاطالة، ولكني اجدني مضطرا لهذا التوضيح
> 
> مع خالص التحيات


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اتشرف بالجميع ... وما قدمناه هو اقل ما يمكن ان يقدم نظيراً لجهودكم ... والأتي بإذن الله افضل
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أستاذنا الفاضل والكريم
والله احرجتنا بكرمك الزائد
حقا لم اكن اتوقع هذا النجاح للمسابقه ... لكن شعرت بالفعل انها حركت سواكن كثيره
منها كان بالقسم ومنها كان بأنفسنا

وعن نفسى حقا كان مكسبى منها كبير معنويا .. فزدتم هذا الكسب المعنوى بكسب مادى 
جزاكم الله كل الخير
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم جميع اعمالنا خالصه لوجهه الكريم 
وذادكم الله من فضله 

بارك الله فى كل من ساهم بإعداد هذه المسابقه بهذا الشكل والتنظيم
ولولا هذا الاعداد الجيد والمتابعه والجديه ما استمرت بهذا النجاح
وانا انتظر بشده مناقشه جميع المشاريع لتكمل استفاده كل منا من أخطاؤه وأخطاء اخوانه

تقبلوا فائق احترامى وتقديرى
أختكم / هبه قنديل


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2008)

حمد ماجد قال:


> الأخت الفاضلة م. هبة قنديل
> 
> أشكرك جزيل الشكر على المشاركة في المسابقة ولولا مشاركاتكم لما نجحت هذه المسابقة بهذه الصورة الغير متوقعة.
> 
> ...




جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الكريم
والحقيقه انه بالفعل لولا مصداقيه المشرفين على المسابقه فى المواعيد وخلافه ما انطبع لدى المشاركين بداخلهم جديه وحماس فى تقديم العمل

كان الله فى عونك اخى الكريم فى موضوع ارسال الجوائز  أثابك الله
ان شاء الله ننتظر ان تنتهى من مهمتك كى نبدأ ع الفور فتح باب النقاش كما طلبت

اما بالنسبه لتصميمى على وجه الخصوص فأنا فى اشد اللهفه لمعرفه تلك الامور الفنيه البسيطه التى تحدثت عنها ... لأن معرفتى بها = مكسبى الحقيقى من الناحيه العلميه فى المسابقه
اما عن باقى المكاسب فهى بالفعل كثيره وكبيره

جزاكم الله كل الخير
شكرا لك اخى الكريم على حسن متابعه الامر
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (24 سبتمبر 2008)

والله لقد اثرتم حماسى للمشاركه فى المسابقه القادمه

ننتظر ان يقام القسم الخاص بالمسابقات كما تفضل قائلا مشرفنا الكريم د.م أحمد حسنى رضوان

وبارك الله فيكم جميعا مشرفى واعضاء ومتسابقين

وادام عليكم هذه الروح الجميله التى بثت فى نفسى الطموح والأمل فى الغد

ومره اخرى مبارك على الفائزين فى المسابقه حتى غير الفائزين مبارك عليهم شرف الاشتراك فى هذه المسابقه
وبارك الله فى مشرفنا الجليل ((مهاجر))
زادك الله من علمه ونفع بك يارب

فى انتظار مناقشة المشاريع للتعلم والاستفاده

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ايليا (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ومره اخرى مبارك على الفائزين فى المسابقه و جميع المشاركين مبارك عليهم شرف الاشتراك في المسابقه
و جزاك الله الخير يا مشرفنا((مهاجر))
زادك الله من علمه و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## حمد ماجد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

للعلم فقط : يتم الآن تجميع البيانات عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني من جميع المشاركين في المسابقة لكي يتم إرسال الجوائز لهم في أقرب فرصة ممكنة. 
أرجو من جميع المشاركين التعاون معي.
الطلوب : 
*1. **الأسم بالكامل*
*2. **عنوان البنك*
*3. **أسم البنك*
*4. *رقم الحساب

هذه الطريقة هي الأفضل والأسرع لتوصيل الجوائز .
يمكن للمشارك تحديد أي وسيلة أخرى يراها مناسبة له.
يرجى عدم إرسال أرقام الهواتف فهي غير مجدية ، لن أتمكن من الأتصال بجميع المشاركين.

تحياتي

حمد


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اتقدم لجميع منتيبى هدا الملتقى الكبير باجمل التهانى بقرب العيد و ارجو من الله ان يعيده علينا بالخير و الحب و الاخوة و السعادة للجميع 
و اتقدم الى جميع الفائزين باجمل باقات الورد على هدا الفوز الكبير فى هده المسابقة 
و كدلك اتقدم بالشكر الى السيد حمد ماجد على هده المسابقة الجميلة و حسن تعامله فى ادارته 
و اتمنى له التوفيق فى اقامة هدا المشروع الكبير 
و الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## م / وليد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الاكرم مهاجر
اشكرك على كلماتك القيمة و على تشجيعك للمسابقة و الفئازين و اتمنى ان يرى الجميع مزيدا من التقدم و النجاحات و التوفيق.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء ...
الاح الكريم حمد ماجد ...

اولا اعتذر اشد العذر على التأخر في الرد والمشاركه في هذه المسابقه وما اشتملته من مواضيع
كما اعتذر بصفة خاصة الى الاخ حمد ماجد لعدم ردي على رسائله الخاصه وعرضه لضمانات المسابقه

وعذري هو انني في آخر ثلاثة او اربع اشهر لم ادخل الملتقى ولم ارى هذه الرسائل وهذا الموضوع الا اليوم ... ووالله لانني اشعر بأنني الخسران الوحيد في هذه المسابقه وذلك لاني لم اشارك فيها .. بل وربما تسببت في تأخيرها

وقد كنت طيلة الاشهر الماضية منشغلا جدا جداجدا في انهاء رسالتي للدكتوراه والاستعداد للمناقشة .. والبارحة فقط قمت بالمناقشة وقد وفقت ولله الحمد بنيل درجة الدكتوراه ... وهذا هو السبب الذي لم يجعلني اشارك في هذه المسابقه وفي تنظيمها

ارجوا ان تتقبلوا عذري جميعا واعدكم بمواصلة الاشراف على الملتقى على الوجه الذي ترضونه بإذن الله تعالى

اكرر عميق أسفي .. ولكن ابارك لكم جميعا نجاح هذه المسابقه ، واخص بالذكر الاخ حمد ماجد والدكتور احمد حسني و شيخنا الكبير ابو محمد مهاجر ودكتورنا فيصل الشريف

كما ابارك للفائزين جميعا وحظا اوفر لمن لم يحالفه الحظ


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكوووور جزيلاااا يا مشرفنا اخ/ ابو صالح والله يبارك فيك وايضا مبارح لك الدكتوراة واتمنى لك التوفيييق دائمااا .....جزاك الله كل خييير
وايضا مشكور جزيلاااا:
مهندسة معمارية : بارك الله فيكي واتمنى لك التوفيييق دائمااا
علاء عمر محمد: جزاك الله كل خييير ....اتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك العلمية والعملية
اشكركم جزيلاااااااا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز(((الدكتور))) ابو صالح
1000 1000 مبروك حصولك علي الدكتوراه في هذا الشهر الكريم، ويبارك الله لك في علمك، ويجعلك به نفعا للناس باذنه تعالي،،،،،،
لقد لفتقدنا وجودك واشرافك علي هذه المسابقة، ونتمني ان نكون قد قمنا بالدور في غيابك، وطبعا لو كنت موجودا لكانت الامور افضل بكثير،،،،،،،،

مرة أخري الف مبروك لحصولك علي الدكتوراه، ومزيد من التقدم والرقي، ومزيد من الجهد والعرق......

د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان


----------



## مايزنر (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف مبروك للفائزين بهذه المسابقة الرائعة والشكر الجزيل لكل من شارك بهذه المسابقة، وأتمنى لو استطعت المشاركة ولكني انشغلت بالسفر...
إن شاء الله سيكون هناك مسابقات أخرى للمشاركة وسيكون لدي فرصة أكبر للمشاركة.
مع التحية وفائق التقدير لجميع المشاركين والقائمين على هذه المسابقة وهذا المنتدى الكريم...


----------



## مايزنر (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف مبروك الأخ الدكتور أبو صالح لنيلك شهادة الدكتوراه وإن شاء الله ستكون منارة للطلاب ولهذا المنتدى بعلمك وخبرتك بما يرفع من سوية العمل المعماري للمهندس العربي...


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (25 سبتمبر 2008)

قسم العمارة والتخطيط لديه 4 مشرفين ، ثلاثة منهم الآن بلقب(( دكتور))، المسئولية ((((كبيرة)))) والمطلوب كثيييييير


----------



## حمد ماجد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*تهانينا الحاره على حصولك درجة الدكتوراة يا أبو صلاح*

أتقدم لك من أعماق قلبي بالتهاني والتبريكات الحارة والمصحوبة بباقات من الفل والورد والياسمين لحصولك على الدكتوراه وأتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم في الحياة العلمية والعملية ، الدكتوراه هي البداية للعمل وليست النهاية.

وبهذه المناسبة أدعوك بأن تكون ضمن المختصين لمناقشة تصاميم المشاركين في المسابقة المعمارية التي سوف تطرح بعد عيد الفطر إنشاء الله وما فات هو القليل والقادم سوف يكون الأكثر إنشاء الله.

حمد ماجد

*مبروك*​*مبروك مبروك مبروك*​*مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك*​*مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك*​*مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك*​*مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك*​*مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك*​*مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك*​*مبروك مبروك مبروك*​*مبروك*​


----------



## حسن علوش (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للاخ مهاجر على المفاجأة الرائعة و جزاك الله عنا و عن المسلمين الف الف خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
و أقول مبروك لكل المشاركين و اخص بالنهنئة الحائزين على المراتب الثلاث الاولى و نسال الله ان يوفق الجميع 
و الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## المعماري السوداني (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف مبروك وللأمام


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل /الدكتور /حمد
اود معرفة السبب فى خفض الجوائز للمشاركين غير الفائزين الى100 دولاربعدما اعلنتم انها 150 دولار
وزيادتها للفائزين فقططططططططططط
هذا بعدما اعلنتم ان الباشمهندس /مهاجر تفضل بتقديم 100 دولار اضافية لجميع المشاركين
اخشى ان تصل مع نهاية رمضان الى 0 دولار لغير الفائزين
الكل بذل الوقت والجهد...............كثيرة عليهم 150 دولار!!!!!
والله الموفق الى سواء السبيل


----------



## حسن علوش (27 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكر الاخ الفاضل الدكتور حمد على المكافئة التي قدمها لكل المشاركين مع العلم انه من البداية كانت الجوائز للفائزين الثلاث الاوائل , ونشكره أيضا على هذا التشجيع المادي الذي كان من شأنه ان يشجع كل من شارك و يريد المشاركة في مثل هذه المسابقات و تقديرا منه لجهود جميع المشاركين . الجائزة الحقيقية في المسابقة هي الخبرة و الاطلاع و الاستمتاع بالعمل و تحفيز الطاقات المعمارية و رفع روح المنافسة للمشاركين . 

_و ااكد على امتناني و شكري لكل من ساهم في انجاح هذه المسابقة و اخص اللجنة المنظمة و اللجنة الحكم _
_و الاخ الفاضل الدكتور حمد الهاجري و اقول له بارك الله فيك و اكثر من امثالك_


_و احب ان اجدد مباركتي للفائزين و لكل المشاركين ( فكل من شارك فهو فائز__)_


_و الله ولي التوفيق_


----------



## حمد ماجد (27 سبتمبر 2008)

حنان الفخرانى قال:


> الاخ الفاضل /الدكتور /حمد
> اود معرفة السبب فى خفض الجوائز للمشاركين غير الفائزين الى100 دولاربعدما اعلنتم انها 150 دولار
> وزيادتها للفائزين فقططططططططططط
> هذا بعدما اعلنتم ان الباشمهندس /مهاجر تفضل بتقديم 100 دولار اضافية لجميع المشاركين
> ...


 
الأخت الكريمة حنان الفخراني كان هناك خطاء غير مقصود في الأعلان عن الزيادة.
الزيادة كانت 100 دولار للفائزين و50 دولار لكل مشارك مقدمه من الفاضل مهاجر 
المشرف العام بأسم إدارة الملتقى ولكن الأعلان كان خاطئ حيث أعلنت أن الزيادة
 100 دولار للجميع .
وبالتالي أعتذر عن هذا الخطاء الغير مقصود ، كنت أتمني أن تكون الجوائز أكبر من ذلك
بكثير ولكن الإمكانيات محدودة.

إنشاء الله سيتم عمل شهادات تقدير لجميع المشاركين وهي أفضل من الجوائز المادية وتقدير أدبي 
من اللجنة المنسقة للمشاركين في المسابقة.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير وعيدكم مبارك ان شاء الله ،،
لقد تم فتح موضوع جديد لمناقشة المشاريع التي تقدم الاخوة والاخوات الزملاء في هذا الملتقى لهذه المسابقة ، وسوف تتم مناقشة المشاريع على هذا الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103420.html

الهدف من المناقشة هي إفادة صاحب التصميم أولاً بالجوانب الجيدة ونقاط القوة في التصميم ، وكذلك بالاخطاء التي نراها في تصميمة وكيف كان يمكنه تجاوزها ، حتى يستفيد المتسابق ويستفيد الجميع.

لكم تحياتي ،،


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرالسادة المشرفين لكم جزيل الشكر على المحافظة على مشاعر الاعضاء 
الاخ/حمد نقبل منك هذا الخطأ غير المقصود 
فانا جرأة منى عبرت عما قد يحرج البعض 
ورمضان كريم للتجاوز عن اخطائنا البعض


----------



## يسراالنجار (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم​أشكرك أخ/حسن على نقدك لفكرتى


----------



## حمد ماجد (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تم بحمد الله وتوفيقة إرسال جميع الجوائز للمشاركين في المسابقة
ويمكنهم إستلام الجوائز إعتباراً من اليوم حسب التفاصيل المرسلة في
البريد الإلكتروني لكل مشارك ، بإستثناء المذكورين أدناه : 
المهندس/ أحمد الوكيل ( لم نحصل على العنوان حتى الآن)
المهندسة / حنان الفخراني ( تم الحصول على العنوان اليوم فقط ، سيتم إرسال الجائزه في أقرب فرصة ممكنة )
المهندسة / هدي حسين ( لم نحصل على العنوان حتى الآن)
إيليا ( تم إرسال الجائزة بأسم المعرف "ايليا" وليس الأسم الحقيقي وبالتالي سيتم إسترجاع الجائزه وإرسالها مرة أخري بعد العيد إنشاء الله)

مبروك للجميع وعيدكم مبارك


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (30 سبتمبر 2008)

عيد مبارك عليكم أجمعين
جزاكم الله كل الخير
تم بالفعل استلام الجائزه


----------



## ايليا (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عيد مبارك عليكم أجمعين
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أكتوبر 2008)

عيد سعيد على كل اعضاء ومشرفين المتدى الكرام 
اعاده الله عليكم باليمن والبركات


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (1 أكتوبر 2008)

عيد سعيد وكل عام والعالم الإسلامي بألف ألف خير إن شاء الله


----------



## alaa_1986 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير و عيد مبارك 
ألف مبرووووووك للفائزين مع انو متأخر وكمان لكل المشاركين 
مبروك عتاب فلسطين 
مبروك حازم عز الدين 
مبروك يسرا جهاد 
الحلول متميزة فعلا والمسابقة جميلة وتشجع على الابتكار
والتنافس يولد أفكار أجمل والمجهود واضح جدا ما شاء الله من المشاركين والمشرفين وان شاء الله يكون فيه مسابقات أخرى واتمنى اني اشارك فيها  مرة تانية مبروك للفائزين وكل المشاركين


----------



## حمد ماجد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بألف بخير وعيدكم مبارك
المشاركين التالي أسمائهم أكدوا حصولهم على جوائزهم :
المهندسة/ نهلة حافظ
المهندسة / هبة قنديل
المهندسة / يسرا النجار
المهندس / يامن إدلبي
نتظر تأكيد بقية المشاركين


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الف الف مبروك لكل الفائزين و المشاركين و لكل من قام و ساهم على هذه المناسبة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مبارك لكل الشباب وكل من شارك ولو بكلمة واتاسف على التاخر نظراَ للظروف

وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------

